# Shimano Exsence DC baitcasting reel



## btoups (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been using Shimano baitcasters for several years now. I started with the Citica and Curado D's and tried a couple Chronarch's as well. By far my favorite reel has been the Chronarch D7, which is my go to reel. I recently sold my Curado 200DHSV and Curado 300DSV to try something new. I really liked both of those reels, but they were a little big compared to the Chronarch D7. I heard about the Shimano Exsence on the Tackle Tour website and ordered one from Japan to give it a try. It took about a week to come in and I had to pay $20 of import duties, but it was well worth it. It is the exact same profile as the Chronarch D7, but has the DC system and X-ship, which makes it cast very well and is extremely smooth. I just got it yesterday, but I really think this reel is a winner. It is saltwater safe. Not sure if you have heard of this reel yet and I know that there is no US warranty for it since it is a Japanese model, but for $300 having a Chronarch D with X-ship and DC seems like a good deal to me. I know this sounds like a sale ad, but I'm just a fisherman who is excited about my new toy. I tried it out at a local park yesterday afternoon and caught a bass. Plan to give it a good test on some redfish this weekend.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

That's looks a whole lot like the new Chronarch CI4+. I'm sure Bantam can let us know the differences in the two.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The difference is this reel is not offered in the US and weighs about 9 ounces. There is no warranty or support for it here. I fished one and its cool. It's just not what I personally like. The newer DC technology is for easy casting and not the stupid long casts that the Calais DC is capable of.


----------

